# White mark on tongue?



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

This morning, Sunny thought it would be fun to lick my cell phone :wacko: and I noticed for the first time that he has a white mark on the one side of his tongue, like maybe scar tissue? It looked like maybe he bit it at some point as the scar sort of resembled the line of his beak. There wasn't a mark on the other side. I wasn't able to get a picture, and I'm not sure if I'm going to be able to get him to stick his tongue out like that again. Is anyone aware of a white mark on the tongue being a sign of any illness or deficieny? I have no idea how long his tongue has been like that. And he seems fine. So I'm really leaning towards it being scar tissue but wanted to check with everyone in case it could be a sign of a problem. Thanks.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

It COULD be yeast, but if it looks like it's a mark in the skin rather than a build up ON the skin, it probably is just scar tissue. I would keep an eye on it. If it gets bigger, you might need an antifungal from the vet.


----------

